# Ein Bild mit Apache-fop in pdf einbinden



## Samurider (16. Feb 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit Apache-fop ein Bild in ein pdf-Dokument einbinden.
Kennt sich hier jemand damit aus, oder hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?


----------



## DP (18. Feb 2004)

hi!

in der xml steht dann folgendes:


```
<gfx>xml/xslt/logo.gif</gfx>
```

und in der xsl dann:


```
<xsl:element name="fo:external-graphic">
	      <xsl:attribute name="src"><xsl:value-of select="gfx"/></xsl:attribute>
	      <xsl:attribute name="content-width">86px</xsl:attribute>
	      <xsl:attribute name="content-height">59px</xsl:attribute>
  	      <xsl:attribute name="width">86px</xsl:attribute>
	      <xsl:attribute name="height">59px</xsl:attribute>
	    </xsl:element>
   </fo:block>
```

grüße


----------



## Samurider (18. Feb 2004)

Danke erst einmal für die Antwort.

a)
Mit dem Einbinden einer externen Grafik habe ich es schon versucht, habe dabei aber das Problem, dass ich ein .jar-File hab' und nicht an die Bilder dran komme. Jedenfalls nicht aus dem xls heraus. Das xls braucht nach meinem Verständnis einen Pfad, unter dem das Bild zu erreichen ist -- oder gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, die ich nur noch nicht kenne?

b)
Die Alternative dazu soll ein Bild im svg-Format sein, da kann ich den 'Quellcode' des Bildes direkt einbinden. Diese Variante bringt mich dann aber zu einem anderen Problem -- ich finde keinen vernünftigen Konverter.

Hast du zu a) oder b) eine Idee?

Danke und Gruß,
JT


----------



## DP (26. Feb 2004)

hölle!

zu a solltest du dann vorher das bild das bild aus der jar holen temporär im dateisystem ablegen, damit das xsl darau zugreifen kann...

zu b kann ich dir nichts sagen, habe mit svg's noch nicht gearbeitet, es sollte sich aber ein konverter finden lassen...


cu


----------



## Samurider (26. Feb 2004)

Temporär aus dem jar holen?

Hört sich gut an, könnte funktionieren.
Aber wie mache ich das?


----------

